# Brushes einfügen



## Tanzbär (26. Dezember 2003)

EInen schönen guten morgen,

ich hab folgendes problem.. ich habe bis jetzt miene grafiken etc immer selbst gemacht doch jetzt bin ich auf die schöne vielfallt der "brushes" gekommen. Hab mir diese boody_bruhes von shiver runtergeladen und weiß aber absolut net wie ich die in den ps reinbkeomm und mit welchen tool ich die anwende... bitte um hilfe
gruß tanzbär


----------



## NetPerformance (26. Dezember 2003)

Huhu 

Um sowas selber festzustellen musst du unter Photoshop nach der Dateiendung suchen 
Falls Die endungen nicht angezeigt werden, musst du das häckchen unter WinExplorer/Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht/Erweiterungen bei bekannten .. deaktivieren.

Hier werden die Brushes gespeichert.. 

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Dezember 2003)

Und um die Werkzeugspitzen dann in PS zu laden, klickst Du auf das Symbol und bei der Auswahl auf das  kleine Dreieck und auf "Werkezuegspitze laden". Dann den Speicherort (in diesen Pfad speichern: C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen) auswählen und OK klicken und drin ist die Spitze.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, nochmal Bescheid sagen


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Dezember 2003)

Oh ohh - ich glaube shiver würde sich im Grabe umdrehen,
wenn Sie diesen Beitrag lesen würde...


----------



## Tanzbär (26. Dezember 2003)

jaa vielen dank aber ich habs doch selber rausgefunden denoch danke für euer bemühen.. 

so long


----------



## topf (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Und um die Werkzeugspitzen dann in PS zu laden, klickst Du auf das Symbol und bei der Auswahl auf das  kleine Dreieck und auf "Werkezuegspitze laden". Dann den Speicherort (in diesen Pfad speichern: C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen) auswählen und OK klicken und drin ist die Spitze.
> 
> Wenn noch Fragen sind, nochmal Bescheid sagen  *



öhm, is klar.. wie krieg ich die darein?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Februar 2004)

Indem Du diese Datei zunächst runterlädst, entpackst und dann in den vorgegeben Ordner speicherst (per Strg-C und Strg-V). Und dann funktioniert der Spass der Bloody Brushes.... Viel Spass damit mit einem

Gruß vom ALF

Edit fragt noch mal so nebenbei mit einem an Mythos007: Wer war diesmal eher?


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Februar 2004)

> öhm, is klar.. wie krieg ich die darein?



 1) per drag and drop
 2) copy & paste
 3) sollten die Dateien gepackt sein direkt an diesen Ort entpacken lassen
 etc.


----------



## siR_jayMz (24. Februar 2004)

bei mir funktioniert das nich  ...

hab mehrere BrushSets
wenn ich die *.abr Dateien in das Verzeichnis kopiere, Photoshop neu starte, dann sind die ganzen Brushes nicht geladen...

gibts ne möglichkeit die allesamt zu laden oder muss ich die nun alle einzeln über die Lade Funktion im PS einbinden ?

MfG,


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Februar 2004)

> oder muss ich die nun alle einzeln über die Lade Funktion im PS einbinden ?



Ja - das musst Du...


----------



## siR_jayMz (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Ja - das musst Du... *



hmpf...
das sind aber 20 - 30 BrushSets...


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Februar 2004)

tja tja  - aber 20-30 brushsets einmalig in Photoshop zuladen sind
meiner Meinung nach auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man bedenkt, dass
ein selbst gezeichnetes Portrait bei mir mehr als 12 stunden beansprucht.

im übrigen nutze ich nur die standartbrushes *stichel* ;-]


----------



## siR_jayMz (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *tja tja  - aber 20-30 brushsets einmalig in Photoshop zuladen sind
> meiner Meinung nach auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man bedenkt, dass
> ein selbst gezeichnetes Portrait bei mir mehr als 12 stunden beansprucht.
> ...



grmpf   
ich werd das mal an adobe weiterleiten, daß die da nen Update rausbringen sollen, welches die Brushes aus dem Verzeichnis direkt einliest und man nicht bei jedem neuen brushset den ganzen kram neu bzw. überhaupt machen muss


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Februar 2004)

Dann benutz doch einfach das Plugin


----------



## siR_jayMz (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Dann benutz doch einfach das Plugin  *



böse du bist.


[/offtopic]

WÜRDE MICH FREUEN WENN HIER AUCHMAL WAS KONSTRUKTIVES RUMKOMMEN WÜRDE


----------



## dj flash (24. Februar 2004)

ich sag nur eins HANDBUCH VON PHOTOSHOP verwenden! aber das ist ja bei SicherheitsKopien nicht dabei !  



Helau Gruss Dj  FLASH heute DIETSCHE  FLACH BIER!


----------

